# Programme bzw. Programmausschnitte



## brunobrumso (5. Mai 2004)

Hi, wo kann ich Programme bzw. Programmausschnitte bekommen??
Ich muss in  einem Mathematischen Praktikum an der Uni mit Java verschiedene Sachen programmieren (im Moment z.B.: das Jacobi-Verfahren zur Lsg LGS). Kann mir da jemand vielleicht sagen, wie ich an entsprechende Programme dran komme?? Es müssten doch welche verfügbar sein oder??


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Mai 2004)

Allgemeine Programmausschnitte findest Du z. B. hier.

Für solch spezielle Probleme kenne ich leider keine Seite. Vermutlich wirst Du es dabei nicht vermeiden können, eine Suchmaschine anzuschmeißen.


----------

